# Club Soccer Heirarchy



## SPChamp1 (May 18, 2018)

Would someone be willing to kind of break down the club soccer heirarchy. We’ve been a club family for about 5 years now starting with our oldest (2001). We now have our 2 younger boys (2006,2008) playing as well. We’ve always just been committed to whatever offerings our club presented, but starting to look deeper into what clubs have to offer, but want to make sure that our boys are taking a “step back” should we look to make a move. 

Obviously, the DA system is considered the top level, but where do other systems like ECNL, CRL, Super Y, etc... fit into this. I’ve also been hearing about SCDSL’s Discovery League and Champions League, Europe League.

It seems like some of these are really just lateral in the scheme of things.


----------



## JackZ (May 18, 2018)

Correct - all relatively lateral, since talent is so spread out in SoCal. There's a lot of average teams, very few standout teams per each age group. DA is also spread thin. I've see boys cut from non-DA teams only to ride the bench on DA teams. The free to play LAG and LAFC are arguably the creme de la creme, with a couple of other clubs right there, Golden State for one.

What's your end game, college coach exposure? Your '01 should be moving on that ASAP, if that's something he/she is considering. ECNL teams require out of state travel for league and showcase play, with the sell of college coach exposure. CRL, Super Y, NPL Spring are gaming circuits outside of the "normal" Fall leagues. Those Fall leagues being SCDSL, Coast Soccer League, etc.  Discovery, Champions, Europa, Premier, Gold are tiers within those Fall leagues.

Find a good coach with some college connections where your child learns and gets game time, make sure the team is competitive enough for your kid(s), if not, move them until they find their fit.

This stuff has been talked about on the board many times, so I've sorta cliff noted many things that I've learned and also read here. It's a big mess, good luck!


----------



## RedDevilDad (May 18, 2018)

Sure there are talent anomalies in each league... for example there are some tremendous players in the Mexican leagues... but as far as general quality of play... here's a rough ranking just because you asked.  I'd probably argue with it myself but might as well throw something out there.  If anyone disagrees... wonderful. 
1. DA MLS (LAFC, LAG)
2. DA Free (FCGS, TFA)
3. DA Pay but Full Docket of Teams through U19 (Arsenal, Albion, Pats, Surf SD, etc)
4. DA Pay but only teams up through U12 or U13 (Legends, West Coast, Chula Vista, Murrieta Surf, etc).
5. SCDSL F1
6. CSL Top Level
7. Mexican League on small fields
8. SCDSL F2-F3, all other CSL levels
9. AYSO
10. Local City League
11. MLS/Retirement League. hahaha!


----------



## SPChamp1 (May 18, 2018)

JackZ - My end game is putting my boys in the best possible scenario to play collegiately if that’s the direction they want to go. As a fan of the game, former player, coach and ref, I believe I have a reasonable expectation of what my kids can accomplish. Realistically my oldest child was a late bloomer. He made AYSO All Stars teams starting at the U10 division but we didn’t even explore club options until he was going into U14. He played on his club’s Silver and Silver Elite teams. He is now trialing with an ECNL team but they are only looking for a few players to fill out their roster. At the very least he will probably make their top non ECNL team. Needless to say, I believe that DA and top 25 collegiate programs are most likely out of the realm of possibility, but would love to give him every opportunity to play college soccer somewhere. 

RedDevilDad - Thanks for the reply. That is what I was looking for. Although instead of AYSO I would have just put Rec Soccer (AYSO or State Association Rec). Having now experienced both programs as a Board Member I will never ever spend another moment of my time with AYSO.


----------



## justneededaname (May 18, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Sure there are talent anomalies in each league... for example there are some tremendous players in the Mexican leagues... but as far as general quality of play... here's a rough ranking just because you asked.  I'd probably argue with it myself but might as well throw something out there.  If anyone disagrees... wonderful.
> 1. DA MLS (LAFC, LAG)
> 2. DA Free (FCGS, TFA)
> 3. DA Pay but Full Docket of Teams through U19 (Arsenal, Albion, Pats, Surf SD, etc)
> ...


I would agree with this unless you are in San Diego county where there are no MLS teams and no free DA teams. Then it all starts at number 3, and the best San Diego number 3 team is usually better than the number 2 LA team. Also, for SD insert SDDA at the CSL Top Level spot, and move the Mexican League teams up under the not full DA teams.


----------



## RedDevilDad (May 18, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> I would agree with this unless you are in San Diego county where there are no MLS teams and no free DA teams. Then it all starts at number 3, and the best San Diego number 3 team is usually better than the number 2 LA team. Also, for SD insert SDDA at the CSL Top Level spot, and move the Mexican League teams up under the not full DA teams.


Sorry. You have better weather. You don’t get to move my list too! Lol.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

SPChamp1 said:


> Would someone be willing to kind of break down the club soccer heirarchy. We’ve been a club family for about 5 years now starting with our oldest (2001). We now have our 2 younger boys (2006,2008) playing as well. We’ve always just been committed to whatever offerings our club presented, but starting to look deeper into what clubs have to offer, but want to make sure that our boys are taking a “step back” should we look to make a move.
> 
> Obviously, the DA system is considered the top level, but where do other systems like ECNL, CRL, Super Y, etc... fit into this. I’ve also been hearing about SCDSL’s Discovery League and Champions League, Europe League.
> 
> It seems like some of these are really just lateral in the scheme of things.


Obviously?


----------



## mirage (May 24, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> I would agree with this unless you are in San Diego county where there are no MLS teams and no free DA teams. .....


There are SD players at MLS academies.  Also at Mexican academies.

As players get older, they are willing to do what it takes to be a pro if that's the desire.  Its not uncommon to find SoCal players in MLS academies across the country.  Many are willing to board far to be on MLS academy.


----------



## Slammerdad (May 24, 2018)

I think it is a fair assumption that CSL gold teams rival anything I have seen in SCDSL flight 1.  I would say a small handleful of those teams rival some lower DA teams


----------

